# Wet Wood Pellets



## ben franklin (Aug 7, 2011)

I got careless and let most of a bag of pellets absorb moisture during the stormy week here in the Midwest. Just discovered it last night when I went to do a tri-tip. I have them spread on the patio to dry right now -- but they look more like sawdust for the Amaz'n than pellets for the Traeger. Any advice on how to salvage and / or use?


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

All you can do is let them dry out naturally.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah

Use em in your  AMZN

The fan on your Traeger will make lots of blowing wood dust... Been there done that.


----------



## ben franklin (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Just got them in ahead of the NEXT storm -- nasty around North Chicago this afternoon.

After looking them over I will definitely use them as "dust". No way they would feed in the augur on the pellet pooper.

Live (and read...) and learn!


----------

